# News



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Two bits of news: 

I read Gwen Bailey’s ‘The Perfect Puppy’ and she suggested buying quite a few toys so that you can ‘rotate’ them avoiding puppy getting bored and ‘investigating’ something you don’t want it to. Those on here who know I’ve been a smug spread sheet keeper of all my expenditures will be pleased to hear that it all went out the window when I visited Pet Planet… I’ve had to hide the bag from my boyfriend Marcus because if he finds Stag bar, the Kong, the minty chew ball, the vet beds, the fleece blankets, the ball launcher, the boomerang, the Kong Snugga Wubba, the mooing rubber cow, the squeaky duck, the furry lobster, the rope tug-of-war toy, the tennis ball chew toy, the Boomer ball and the Tropiclean shampoo, conditioner and d-matt I’ve bought for the puppy we DON’T YET HAVE, he’s go mental!!! Someone stop me!

The much more exciting bit of news is that our hobby breeder’s bitch is starting to show – HURRAH, WE’RE PREGNANT!!! Madge (the mum) was mated on the 14th October so if all goes to plan we could be taking home our very own Cockapoo the second weekend of February. 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Turi

How exciting for you..I'm sure you will make a even more purchases before the birth!!.. I also relied on the Gwen Bailey book and thought that rotating toys
seemed quite logical but in reality Betty would simply not play with the toys
she did not like or have any interest in ( usually the most expensive ones..).
I just let her have the ones she likes now and she never seems to tire of them
( long ,stretched squeeky chicken is her all time favourite). She also has, bones,raw hide sticks, stag bars ... some times my place looks like an abatoir!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha that is awesome! AND what a shopping spree


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heheeee! that's so exciting  Me and my boyfriend spend more money on Vincent than we do on ourselves


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> How exciting for you..I'm sure you will make a even more purchases before the birth!!.. I also relied on the Gwen Bailey book and thought that rotating toys
> seemed quite logical but in reality Betty would simply not play with the toys
> ...


Er… hadn’t considered that the puppy might not like the toys I buy it. Mental note – must stop now!!! 

In any case Colin, I blame your bad influence for my excessive spending… after reading your posts I just had to! 

Some things that I haven’t yet purchased are:

2 x stainless steel non-slip bowls
1 x clip on crate bowl
A car harness
A puppy collar or harness and lead
Worming and flea tablets – or does the vet do this for you?

I’m confused by the range of leads and harnesses available – what’s the difference and what do I need? A collar around puppy’s neck or one that goes under his front legs? A lead or an extendable lead – or both? 

Turi x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I always have just used a collar for Lady...she was so tiny, it looked like a cat collar...lol 
And I have both and extendable and regular lead...i prefer the regular.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought a fairly cheap puppy collar/lead set from PAH - they outgrow it
pretty quickly.
I did have a flexi lead but was put off it for two reasons that got brought up here.
1. It does not help the walking to heel process if they can run off in front etc..


2. I heard that people have not been quick enough to put the 'lock' on and dogs
have run out in roads and got killed ( think that came from Kendal).

I have to say I do enjoy buying all this dog stuff... have just put an order in from a SECOND Equafleece as the one I bought on Sunday is a bit snug and think Betty may outgrow it ( and anyway surely a girl does not want to wear the same outfit everyday does she??!!!!)

PS:- I would also reccommend a spaniel bowl as Betty's ears used to dangle
in the water then drip everywhere!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Woohoo! How exciting! 

I would suggest a soft collar initially and then a rolled leather one when they are older. Why don't you enter our caption contest, you could win one and design it yourself?  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay Turi!! That's very exciting 
& lovely to hear you had a shopping spree with no limit! Well done you 
I'm the same, if I got into pet toy areas I have to buy some!
Izzie took no interest in my oinking pig which I was very disapoointed about because I love it! But most other toys she has she loves, she especially loves a long squeaky chicken & loved her squeaky space hopper toy (which she broke about 3 of so haven't gotten her anymore).
She loves her hide chews the most though, always keep her busy for a while 

Our breeder supplied us with a puppy collar & lead when we brought both the girls home, so we didn't have to get them we just had to get the permanent adult ones  
We do have a flexi lead, but tend to keep it locked while on road sides & then just let her off on the grass, the only time I use the flexi part is when I put her on to go past the mucky beck on her walk so that she can't go in it but can still run ahead 

x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations Turi! It couldn't have been a better planned and searched puppy. It will feel like a long wait until February- but it will be so worth it.

Meg and Benji


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I just bought a fairly cheap puppy collar/lead set from PAH - they outgrow it
> pretty quickly.
> I did have a flexi lead but was put off it for two reasons that got brought up here.
> 1. It does not help the walking to heel process if they can run off in front etc..
> ...


I've never been to Pets at Home... sounds dangerous! Will try for a puppy collar set though - will take Marcus will be to curb the spending...

Eeeeek  hadn't considered the risk of the extendable leads - yup, think I'll stick with the fixed one. 

ANOTHER Equafleece Colin?! What about pink - Betty would look so cute in pink 

I've seen the Spaniel bowls and wondered why they were different (doh!)



Sezra said:


> Woohoo! How exciting!
> 
> I would suggest a soft collar initially and then a rolled leather one when they are older. Why don't you enter our caption contest, you could win one and design it yourself?  x


I love Daisy's collar. I'd like to get an unusual coloured leather collar. 

What's the caption contest?! 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yay Turi!! That's very exciting
> & lovely to hear you had a shopping spree with no limit! Well done you
> I'm the same, if I got into pet toy areas I have to buy some!
> Izzie took no interest in my oinking pig which I was very disapoointed about because I love it! But most other toys she has she loves, she especially loves a long squeaky chicken & loved her squeaky space hopper toy (which she broke about 3 of so haven't gotten her anymore).
> ...


Laura, I thought you especially would like the fact I've loosened a bit on the spending front...! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Laura, I thought you especially would like the fact I've loosened a bit on the spending front...!
> 
> Turi x


Of course m'dear 
It's always nice to spoil your puppies 
Even months before they get home  HAHA.
Just wait til you have kids 
You won't know what's hit your bank account! (probably a hurricane!) 
I can't imagine how many spreadsheets you'd need then, one for every present buying occasion & then one for every month of the year?! Scary stuff, I think i'll wait a while for kids 
x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG! OMG! Congratulations! This is going to be the most planned and researched puppy in existence! Lol. 

Only three months left for shopping! ......Oh no! 

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We are running a caption contest on our website. The prize is a Indi-dog collar flat or buckle style. You can choose the colour and material and which decorative ribbon trim you would like added. They are really lovely and she gets great feedback. You could always order a matching lead! 

Competition is here:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/fun_stuff_competitions_monthly.html

Details of Sid's collars here:

http://www.indi-dog.co.uk/collar.html

Hope that helps.
x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Of course m'dear
> It's always nice to spoil your puppies
> Even months before they get home  HAHA.
> Just wait til you have kids
> ...


Laura, I get the impression you're taking the mick out of me... 



Cockapoodledoo said:


> OMG! OMG! Congratulations! This is going to be the most planned and researched puppy in existence! Lol.
> 
> Only three months left for shopping! ......Oh no!
> 
> Karen xx


You say that Karen, but I haven't really focused on training so it will probably be the most spoilt and badly trained too lol! 



Sezra said:


> We are running a caption contest on our website. The prize is a Indi-dog collar flat or buckle style. You can choose the colour and material and which decorative ribbon trim you would like added. They are really lovely and she gets great feedback. You could always order a matching lead!
> 
> Competition is here:
> 
> ...


Oh man! I am SO bad at this sort of thing... let me put my thinking cap on! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Laura, I get the impression you're taking the mick out of me...


I'm actually not now, I was seriously thinking about how much money children must cost if we can spend so much on our dogs! 
So I was just saying I think i'll wait a little while 
Sorry for being a meany, i've enjoyed looking at your spread sheets 
So no hard feelings  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I'm actually not now, I was seriously thinking about how much money children must cost if we can spend so much on our dogs!
> So I was just saying I think i'll wait a little while
> Sorry for being a meany, i've enjoyed looking at your spread sheets
> So no hard feelings  x


Lol, don't worry I know you're only joking! I could send you ALL my spread sheets if you want some fun reading?! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Lol, don't worry I know you're only joking! I could send you ALL my spread sheets if you want some fun reading?!
> 
> Turi x


Good  I knew you were okay anyway because you winked & I always use the wink in a good way 
Well you can send me ALL your doggy spread sheets? But i'm sure if they're on any other topics then I won't understand their purpose so I won't enjoy them as much  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sent! 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Turi

Actually ordered Lodden Green( Khaki). I have almost no street cred left anyway without destroying it further by walking a fluffy white dog in a pink coat


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Can kind of see your point Colin... 

Why are these coats so popular? I love the barbour ones but they don't cover the legs or underbelly which I assume get rather wet after a walk? How often to you have to wash the fleecy one? 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Turi you have loads of stuff!
I'm guna have a look through it now 
Then I will let you know what I think 
You really are so organised!!!
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Can kind of see your point Colin...
> 
> Why are these coats so popular? I love the barbour ones but they don't cover the legs or underbelly which I assume get rather wet after a walk? How often to you have to wash the fleecy one?
> 
> Turi x


Exactly right, as Betty is not very big ( about 11 inches) she doesn't even need to walk in very long grass before all her legs , tummy and chest are wet and 
dirty. Her tummy and legs/paws is also the bit she likes being groomed the least..I don't really like any coats at all to be honest but having a white dog with fur like blotting paper....


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

What great news Turi!
Time to get the puppy name spreadsheet out!  You must have one! 
I have been a little crafty with regards to our puppy spending fund in order to avoid that 'spending lecture'. Hubbie and I have our official puppy fund....... and then I have my secrets hidden stash of puppy cash (hehehe). This way I buy some things from the puppy fund and some from the secret stash. Hubbie can 'see' from the bank account that I'm sticking to the budget, puppy-to-be gets spoilt... everybodys happy! Good god that makes me feel really crafty.
Jx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey don't forget an easidri towel too .... Fabulous fortune wet soggy puppy dog. Glad I didn't shop with you though my OH complains enough on my own efforts really don't need encouraging xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi .. yippy your Pregnant (well not actually you) .. even better, your puppy may be on its way


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahh Turi, I to did plenty of shopping before hand and think I bought 2 of everything lol.....and now with Xmas on its way I think I have gone mad again with pressies! Erm Diamonte collar and lead, Xmas style squeaky toys, Xmas outfit oh and the pink jumper and winter coat!! haha. Its all good fun! Watch out Blossom in pink woolly jumper photo being posted soon (just too cute). 
Enjoy it! and spend spend spend (its people like us keeping the economy going lol).
Good Luck.xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Turi have fun and spend now while you wait. I think the novelty of dashing into PAH and surfing every doggy Internet site wore off eventually when Izzy was about 13 months old and now I just buy what she needs. She has loved most a donkey soft toy that has legs that pull through the body with squeakers in each foot. She sleeps with it, runs around the house with it, chews it and generally seems to just love it. I am onto my fourth one.

If you get a light coloured dog you need an Equafleece, it is the most practical coat on the market and I have tried a few! It keeps the belly and tops of the legs clean, it is very comfortable as it is so flexible, it keeps her warm when she has been clipped and not hot when her fur is longer and it is brilliant to put on after a bath to dry her off.

I chose funky decorative ceramic bowls that look nice in my kitchen, rather than stainless steel and they have been no problem.

If your car is big enough you may want to consider a crate rather than a car harness, particularly whilst she/he is young.

A flexi lead is invaluable for me as I live in the country and we walk in fields with sheep, she can't be off lead but has freedom to run about, I keep it locked short where there are cars.

I had a soft harness when she was tiny and a collar and lead when she got a bit bigger.

Generally the vet will do puppy worming and if your puppy arrives flea free you won't need to do a treatment until the spring - I usually apply Frontline at the beginning of March or as soon as the temperature begins to go up.

Have loads of fun as the early weeks of puppy care are quite demanding. Have you planned how you are going to house train? Depending on your situation you may need to buy puppy pads.xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic news Turi ... how exciting! What colours/types are the mum and dad? Apologies if this has already been asked. S x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OMG Turi you have loads of stuff!
> I'm guna have a look through it now
> Then I will let you know what I think
> You really are so organised!!!
> x


Thanks Laura 



colpa110 said:


> Exactly right, as Betty is not very big ( about 11 inches) she doesn't even need to walk in very long grass before all her legs , tummy and chest are wet and
> dirty. Her tummy and legs/paws is also the bit she likes being groomed the least..I don't really like any coats at all to be honest but having a white dog with fur like blotting paper....


Do you think Betty will get any bigger now Colin? 

Re coat colour... something for Marcus and I to bear in mind. We know who will do all the grooming... 



Julie Clark said:


> What great news Turi!
> Time to get the puppy name spreadsheet out!  You must have one!
> I have been a little crafty with regards to our puppy spending fund in order to avoid that 'spending lecture'. Hubbie and I have our official puppy fund....... and then I have my secrets hidden stash of puppy cash (hehehe). This way I buy some things from the puppy fund and some from the secret stash. Hubbie can 'see' from the bank account that I'm sticking to the budget, puppy-to-be gets spoilt... everybodys happy! Good god that makes me feel really crafty.
> Jx


I love your crafty ways Julie 

Already got a name spread sheet - how did you guess?! 

We have loads of names up our sleeves…

*BOYS*
Barley
Baxter
Bruno
Furgle
Iorek (the white polar bear in Northern Lights)
Jaffa
Marlow (means ‘monkey’ in Chinese – M is half Chinese)
Noddy
Ourson (teddy in French)
Ralph
Tintin
Jona

*GIRLS*
Amber
Pumpkin
Nellie
Margo
Neva (means ‘snow’)
Nutmeg 



Kirsty said:


> Hey don't forget an easidri towel too .... Fabulous fortune wet soggy puppy dog. Glad I didn't shop with you though my OH complains enough on my own efforts really don't need encouraging xx


Added to the list 



JoJo said:


> Turi .. yippy your Pregnant (well not actually you) .. even better, your puppy may be on its way


I know... HOW exciting Jojo?! 



Blossomgirl said:


> Ahh Turi, I to did plenty of shopping before hand and think I bought 2 of everything lol.....and now with Xmas on its way I think I have gone mad again with pressies! Erm Diamonte collar and lead, Xmas style squeaky toys, Xmas outfit oh and the pink jumper and winter coat!! haha. Its all good fun! Watch out Blossom in pink woolly jumper photo being posted soon (just too cute).
> Enjoy it! and spend spend spend (its people like us keeping the economy going lol).
> Good Luck.xxx


Can't wait to see the picture 



caradunne said:


> Turi have fun and spend now while you wait. I think the novelty of dashing into PAH and surfing every doggy Internet site wore off eventually when Izzy was about 13 months old and now I just buy what she needs. She has loved most a donkey soft toy that has legs that pull through the body with squeakers in each foot. She sleeps with it, runs around the house with it, chews it and generally seems to just love it. I am onto my fourth one.
> 
> If you get a light coloured dog you need an Equafleece, it is the most practical coat on the market and I have tried a few! It keeps the belly and tops of the legs clean, it is very comfortable as it is so flexible, it keeps her warm when she has been clipped and not hot when her fur is longer and it is brilliant to put on after a bath to dry her off.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the advice… much appreciated!

I do hope the spending novelty wears off or I will be so broke! However, the donkey sounds so cute – where did you get it from?

I think I need to add an Equafleece to my list as well… when did you get your first one? Our pup will be growing up through Summer so fingers crossed for a warm one next year… 

Marcus’ car has a low boot so will probably have to stick to a car harness. However we live within walking distance of the vet, my parents’, my sister and husband and because I don’t drive our pup will be brought up on London’s public transport… 

I think I will leave the worming and flea treatments to the vet…

We’re going to try and avoid puppy pads and just take the puppy out as often as possible. 

Turi x


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to admit that we absolutely spoil Boston with loads of toys. In fact, Boston and I walk over to Pets at Home every week and he gets to pick out a new toy. This week was a squeeky rubber ball (he's loving fetch at the moment). He has toys for snuggling in bed, toys that squeek for getting his attention, toys for tug, toys for chewing...its never ending but its definitely worth having a big range because they do get bored of them and its good for your pup to be toy focused (rather than chewing your furniture focused). Am seriously thinking about buying a child's toy container to keep them all in.
Here he is, showing off with just a small selection.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I did look & e-mailed you back, how many spreadsheets of onformation do you actually have?  I think you forgot the name spreadsheet! :O

With the puppy pads, it may be an idea to buy a few, not for training the pup inside as we don't do that, but for night time, not lal puppies can go through the night at such a young age (although Izzie could after a couple of nights - Poppy can't always yet) so it's worth bearing that in mind unless you are willing to go down a few times in the night which not everyone is, if I wake up & get up it's very difficult for me to get back to sleep.

I might also let my parents know about the equafleeces as they sound very beneficial to stop Izzie getting wet & muddy, but they always said thay would never dress up their dogs, so I won't hold out hope  Especially not for a pink one 

x


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

And I posted too fast before finishing everything I wanted to say.

CONGRATULATIONS on being expecting. I know exactly how you feel...February seems like a long time off but trust me it goes incredibly fast. Your little muchkin will be with you in no time. Enjoy every second of it while it lasts. Its an amazing process to go through.

On a second point, we've just bought an equafleece (this one http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/polo_neck_coats.html in 18" - fits him perfect at 13/14 weeks old) and I would think you'll probably need one towards the end of Feb. You'll be taking your puppy out for walks all the time to get them socialised and Feb/Mar is still pretty cold in London. Having said that, we expect Boston to outgrow his coat pretty quickly, so if you'd like a hand-me-down, I'd be happy to send it your way once Boston outgrows it (at this rate, he won't be able to wear it in a month).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Turi you have been busy - fun isn't it 

Thought I'd share with you a selection of Millie's toys (well most of them) and which ones work and which ones don't.

This is Millie on her bed with her two favourite toy, Doggie & Flamingo. Doggie has 6 squeakers in it. Flamingo has rattly beads in its head and she loves to 'duff' it up.









These are her other toys, which I'll evaluate below









On right - Pink Rabbit - came from the breeder, its lovely a soft and she liked this for the first 2 months before getting bored of it. Giraffe & Worm the same, she had from puppy, but ignores now.
Left of giraffe - multicoloured ball with bits sticking out, Millie enjoyed but ate and now ignores.
Large pink ball with handles - originally ignored but now plays with. 
Cube with balls inside - not really played with unless we play with it too.
Green frog - enjoys on and off, loves the squeaky head.
Selection of balls - Millie loves a ball, esp with a squeak. the orange cricket ball is a replacement to her yellow 'cry ball'. Its very soft laytex and she'll walk around the house making it squeak and crying back to it. 
Hide Chews - as you can see these are all chewed! She loves a chew, shoes are her favourite, followed by cow ears (I've run out). 
The toy box next to all the toys is the perfect height for her to stick her nose in and choose a toy. However, she won't! She stands next to it and barks asking for a toy. You then have to go through each toy one and a time, showing her the toy. She then touches it with her nose and pushes it away. Eventually you guess on the right toy and it takes it and walks off 

Oh and one more toy thats not shown is the kiddies plastic football. Its in the garden, I really must film her playing with it. Exhausting.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

The tiny stainless steel dishes in TKMaxx are absolutely the right size and don't take up a lot of space on the floor. Cute little paw print design on them, and not too expensive so boyfriend wouldn't complain too much.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lozza said:


> I have to admit that we absolutely spoil Boston with loads of toys. In fact, Boston and I walk over to Pets at Home every week and he gets to pick out a new toy. This week was a squeeky rubber ball (he's loving fetch at the moment). He has toys for snuggling in bed, toys that squeek for getting his attention, toys for tug, toys for chewing...its never ending but its definitely worth having a big range because they do get bored of them and its good for your pup to be toy focused (rather than chewing your furniture focused). Am seriously thinking about buying a child's toy container to keep them all in.
> Here he is, showing off with just a small selection.


:love-eyes:. Boston is just GORGEOUS! Have you managed to find a dog sitter yet? 

I read that it's good to have a range of toys to avoid boredom... so I keep telling myself when I buy more 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I did look & e-mailed you back, how many spreadsheets of onformation do you actually have?  I think you forgot the name spreadsheet! :O
> 
> With the puppy pads, it may be an idea to buy a few, not for training the pup inside as we don't do that, but for night time, not lal puppies can go through the night at such a young age (although Izzie could after a couple of nights - Poppy can't always yet) so it's worth bearing that in mind unless you are willing to go down a few times in the night which not everyone is, if I wake up & get up it's very difficult for me to get back to sleep.
> 
> ...


I have hundreds of spread sheets Laura!!! 

On the first couple of nights we'll probably set up camp in the sitting room, where the puppy will sleep. I want to be there to a. stop the cats killing the puppy, b. to comfort puppy and c. to let puppy out to go to the loo. We were going to put newspaper in one side of the crate and vet bed and a blanket in the other. I read somewhere that having puppy pads can encourage them to 'go' in the crate. 

Izzie would look SO cute in an equafleece!!!



Lozza said:


> And I posted too fast before finishing everything I wanted to say.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on being expecting. I know exactly how you feel...February seems like a long time off but trust me it goes incredibly fast. Your little muchkin will be with you in no time. Enjoy every second of it while it lasts. Its an amazing process to go through.
> 
> On a second point, we've just bought an equafleece (this one http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/polo_neck_coats.html in 18" - fits him perfect at 13/14 weeks old) and I would think you'll probably need one towards the end of Feb. You'll be taking your puppy out for walks all the time to get them socialised and Feb/Mar is still pretty cold in London. Having said that, we expect Boston to outgrow his coat pretty quickly, so if you'd like a hand-me-down, I'd be happy to send it your way once Boston outgrows it (at this rate, he won't be able to wear it in a month).


Lozza I am SO impatient... I talk about it so much my family have called me 'dogzilla' 

Yes, you're probably right - we will need an equafleece. And yes we'd be delighted with a hand-me-down! 

Where are you in London? Would you be prepared to meet once you're back from Oz for a puppy date?! 



MillieDog said:


> Oh Turi you have been busy - fun isn't it
> 
> Thought I'd share with you a selection of Millie's toys (well most of them) and which ones work and which ones don't.
> 
> ...


Wow - firstly Millie just looks SO cute in these photos. Thank you for sharing 

And secondly, that is a heck of a lot of toys lol! It's interesting to hear other people's opinions of toys - and don't you just love reviews online. I've ignored all the toys that are considered easily destructable. Means they've been a bit more expensive but hopefully worth it in the end. 



Tressa said:


> The tiny stainless steel dishes in TKMaxx are absolutely the right size and don't take up a lot of space on the floor. Cute little paw print design on them, and not too expensive so boyfriend wouldn't complain too much.


I'll look in TK Maxx... hadn't thought of looking there - good tip! I wanted stainless steel ones as apparently they're easier to clean and more hygenic. 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not expecting Betty to get much bigger - she's nearly always one of the smallest
at the poo meets only Sue's(mogdog) Masie and JulesB's Betty are usually smaller.
Then there are some whoppers - Karen's(cockapoodledoo) Rufus and I think
Harri's Luna and Donna's Buddy will be quite chunky ( in a good way).
What size were you hoping for??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> I have hundreds of spread sheets Laura!!!
> 
> On the first couple of nights we'll probably set up camp in the sitting room, where the puppy will sleep. I want to be there to a. stop the cats killing the puppy, b. to comfort puppy and c. to let puppy out to go to the loo. We were going to put newspaper in one side of the crate and vet bed and a blanket in the other. I read somewhere that having puppy pads can encourage them to 'go' in the crate.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, i'm sure newspaper works just fine, as you know we moved Poppy upstairs as she would not settle at all, we put a puppypad in the room & she wouldn't use it :S So not sure if it encourages them or not because she'd just cry to go out instead if she really needed to... But she's been lasting through the night now which is great 

She would look adorable wouldn't she?! What colour do you think?  I like the middle bluey colour, I know dad wouldn't take her out in pink if he agreed to one  Or maybe the purple, but i do like blue. Need to talk them into it  I have a few persuading arguments for one, plus I think it would help to stop her tummy matting because things wouldn't get stuck in it!

My dogs have a lot of toys as well haha, we used to put some away so she didn't get bored, but now we just leave them out & let them play with the one they want, plus I can't help but buy more when I like some anyway so they get new ones to play with  & christmas will be here soon! Already bought a few toys for that 
Izzie used to LOVE the orange space hopper, as a pup she didn't ruin it & loved it, but as she got old it would be ruined in a week so we stopped buying new ones 

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm not expecting Betty to get much bigger - she's nearly always one of the smallest
> at the poo meets only Sue's(mogdog) Masie and JulesB's Betty are usually smaller.
> Then there are some whoppers - Karen's(cockapoodledoo) Rufus and I think
> Harri's Luna and Donna's Buddy will be quite chunky ( in a good way).
> What size were you hoping for??


I'd love a big Cockapoo! We met Rufus at a meet and Marcus wanted to steal him 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Fair enough, i'm sure newspaper works just fine, as you know we moved Poppy upstairs as she would not settle at all, we put a puppypad in the room & she wouldn't use it :S So not sure if it encourages them or not because she'd just cry to go out instead if she really needed to... But she's been lasting through the night now which is great
> 
> She would look adorable wouldn't she?! What colour do you think?  I like the middle bluey colour, I know dad wouldn't take her out in pink if he agreed to one  Or maybe the purple, but i do like blue. Need to talk them into it  I have a few persuading arguments for one, plus I think it would help to stop her tummy matting because things wouldn't get stuck in it!
> 
> ...


Marcus will put his foot down re letting the puppy upstairs I’m afraid. He read somewhere that it would make it harder when we have children if the puppy/dog is used to going upstairs. If I had in my way the puppy would sleep in the bed!!! Well done Poppy for making it through the night, yey! 

Blue would be gorgeous and perhaps lilac? Just get one and show him how much easier it is to walk her and avoid matting!

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Marcus will put his foot down re letting the puppy upstairs I’m afraid. He read somewhere that it would make it harder when we have children if the puppy/dog is used to going upstairs. If I had in my way the puppy would sleep in the bed!!! Well done Poppy for making it through the night, yey!
> 
> Blue would be gorgeous and perhaps lilac? Just get one and show him how much easier it is to walk her and avoid matting!
> 
> Turi x


I suppose that's fair enough, but a child wouldn't generally stay in your room like the dog would? Babies generally have cots in their own rooms, but I mean me & my sister are grown up now, so it doesn't matter, i'm dog sitting all weekend from thursday night til monday morning & they will both be sleeping in my room, so it's not a problem with us 

I really like the blue colour  & it's a bit manlier for my dad  I seem to have gotten through to my mum anyway! But dad will have to agree, so we shall see  I would think that it would help to avoid matting on her tummy because she wouldn't get things stuck in her coat on her walk for the hair to matt around, so we shall see if he agrees 

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think as children we slept in our parents’ room when we were really little and then moved into our own rooms. If I had children already I wouldn’t worry as much but as we don’t we going to have to concentrate on plenty of socialisation with babies and children (bit tricky… don’t know any either!) and ensure we carry on giving the puppy attention when we do eventually have children to avoid jealousy… 

Dog sitting all weekend sounds fun! We’ve nearly got the downstairs of our house ready following our move at the end of October so will soon be able to have the cats – yippeeeee!

Yes, blue would go down better with your dad I’m sure! 

Turi x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't dismiss toys that are classed as easily destructible. I actually have a 'tough' ball that Millie has zero interest in, its solid and heavy, bought it online by mistake.

The only toys Millie actively destroys are the ones with tennis ball material on them. Everything else she just enjoys. The very soft laytex ones are her favourite. I have to hid them away when my brothers dog comes over, she's a labradoodle and will easily get over excited and ruin toys.

There you go, I've encouraged you to spend more now !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's fair enough, I can understand your reasoning  I had my own room with my cot as a baby & then my own room with a bed as I got older, but if I had a bad dream or anything I would end up in my mum & dads bed  Then same with my sister & as we both started sometimes, my dad would go into our bed & leave us with my mum haha 

I hope it is fun! Hope they're good for me  But i'm sure it'll be fine haha. Oh aren't your cats there yet? I didn't realise, where are they staying? Bet you can't wait to get them back!

& blue I will try to push through then  Izzie's lead & collar & name tag are blue though anyway, so it would all match lovely 

x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

A recommendation would be to get a large (ish) dog teddy. When Blossom came home she played with it constantly as if it was her litter mate. 10wks on she still loves it (Betsy - named after her sister), it goes in her crate at night and she snuggles up with it...a very good buy! Also a treat ball is brilliant, keeps pup busy for ages (until all the treats have gone). I would recommend checking out the pet department in TK MAXX, brilliant variety of things for puppies and dogs.xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Don't dismiss toys that are classed as easily destructible. I actually have a 'tough' ball that Millie has zero interest in, its solid and heavy, bought it online by mistake.
> 
> The only toys Millie actively destroys are the ones with tennis ball material on them. Everything else she just enjoys. The very soft laytex ones are her favourite. I have to hid them away when my brothers dog comes over, she's a labradoodle and will easily get over excited and ruin toys.
> 
> There you go, I've encouraged you to spend more now !


Oh... will keep looking! I'm interested in the donkey you mentioned too - can you remember where you got it from? 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> That's fair enough, I can understand your reasoning  I had my own room with my cot as a baby & then my own room with a bed as I got older, but if I had a bad dream or anything I would end up in my mum & dads bed  Then same with my sister & as we both started sometimes, my dad would go into our bed & leave us with my mum haha
> 
> I hope it is fun! Hope they're good for me  But i'm sure it'll be fine haha. Oh aren't your cats there yet? I didn't realise, where are they staying? Bet you can't wait to get them back!
> 
> ...


I'm sure they'll behave 

The cats are at my parents' - they live just five minutes walk away and we have a sort of cat-share thing going on. Basically Elmo (my cat) and Zulu (my parents' cat) are in love and can't be separated. So we take it in turns to have all three (including Bluebell who isn't in love or loved by anyone, sob!) My parents have had the cats for the past year because prior to moving to our new house we were renting and our landlady wouldn't let us have them in the flat. Anyway, can't wait! 

Any news on the Equafleece? 



Blossomgirl said:


> A recommendation would be to get a large (ish) dog teddy. When Blossom came home she played with it constantly as if it was her litter mate. 10wks on she still loves it (Betsy - named after her sister), it goes in her crate at night and she snuggles up with it...a very good buy! Also a treat ball is brilliant, keeps pup busy for ages (until all the treats have gone). I would recommend checking out the pet department in TK MAXX, brilliant variety of things for puppies and dogs.xxx


Brilliant idea! I'm tempted to go to TK Maxx on my way home tonight. Though Marcus did find a bag of purchases I'd hidden last night... damit! 

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ooh ooh Turi, fab news (sorry just catching up  ) about the pregnancy! If I get to the pet store and all the toys have sold out I know who to talk to


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'm sure they'll behave
> 
> The cats are at my parents' - they live just five minutes walk away and we have a sort of cat-share thing going on. Basically Elmo (my cat) and Zulu (my parents' cat) are in love and can't be separated. So we take it in turns to have all three (including Bluebell who isn't in love or loved by anyone, sob!) My parents have had the cats for the past year because prior to moving to our new house we were renting and our landlady wouldn't let us have them in the flat. Anyway, can't wait!
> 
> ...


They'd better behave, I don't want naughty doggies  Oh right, fair enough then, I didn't realise they weren't living with you, It made me laugh that you have to take it in turns because they're loved though haha, bless  & poor Bluebell  

Erm the equafleece, did talk to mum about it, she doesn't totally hate the idea  Haven't gotten the courage to speak to daddy yet  Maybe later on, or after the weekend when they get back, we'll see, I will hopefully persuade him though 

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> ooh ooh Turi, fab news (sorry just catching up  ) about the pregnancy! If I get to the pet store and all the toys have sold out I know who to talk to


Thanks Claire - it's all I can think about 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> They'd better behave, I don't want naughty doggies  Oh right, fair enough then, I didn't realise they weren't living with you, It made me laugh that you have to take it in turns because they're loved though haha, bless  & poor Bluebell
> 
> Erm the equafleece, did talk to mum about it, she doesn't totally hate the idea  Haven't gotten the courage to speak to daddy yet  Maybe later on, or after the weekend when they get back, we'll see, I will hopefully persuade him though
> 
> x


Yes poor Bluebell indeed. I'm hoping that the new puppy will love her...!

Before speaking to Daddy you need to perfect the 'puppy dog eyes'...

Turi x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh... will keep looking! I'm interested in the donkey you mentioned too - can you remember where you got it from?
> 
> Turi x


No Donkey here, did someone else mention it, or are you getting your animals mixed up


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yes poor Bluebell indeed. I'm hoping that the new puppy will love her...!
> 
> Before speaking to Daddy you need to perfect the 'puppy dog eyes'...
> 
> Turi x


Yes hopefully the new puppy will love her! Then she will have to stay with the pup at all times instead of going to your mums  

& yes I do need to perfect the puppy dog eyes haha, he always lets Izzie off with things & lets her do things  So if I can perfect her look i'll get my way!  Haha x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> No Donkey here, did someone else mention it, or are you getting your animals mixed up


 I'm sure someone mentioned a donkey... lol! Sounded 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes hopefully the new puppy will love her! Then she will have to stay with the pup at all times instead of going to your mums
> 
> & yes I do need to perfect the puppy dog eyes haha, he always lets Izzie off with things & lets her do things  So if I can perfect her look i'll get my way!  Haha x


(Princess) Bluebell would be too lonely by herself as the dog will be with my parents or the carer. She was the runt of the litter and is still the size of a six-month old kitten (have attached a picture). The boys sleep with her but she won't play - she's too... princessy! Hopefully the puppy won't be too rough with her... 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> (Princess) Bluebell would be too lonely by herself as the dog will be with my parents or the carer. She was the runt of the litter and is still the size of a six-month old kitten (have attached a picture). The boys sleep with her but she won't play - she's too... princessy! Hopefully the puppy won't be too rough with her...
> 
> Turi x


Aww bless her, Izzie is a princess as well  But she will also play with any dog, flirts with the boys she meets 
Is that Marcus? I'm sure she'll just clear off for a while if the puppy gets too rough, cats can do things like that because they can jump high lol. x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Aww bless her, Izzie is a princess as well  But she will also play with any dog, flirts with the boys she meets
> Is that Marcus? I'm sure she'll just clear off for a while if the puppy gets too rough, cats can do things like that because they can jump high lol. x


She's a bit of a tart as well... will roll on her back for anyone 

We're going to get some cat climbing frame thingys for the cats so they can escape the puppy... 

Yes, it is Marcus from a while back. And in desperate need of a hair cut!

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> She's a bit of a tart as well... will roll on her back for anyone
> 
> We're going to get some cat climbing frame thingys for the cats so they can escape the puppy...
> 
> ...


Haha fair enough  Same as Izzie then, & Poppy does the submission pose on her back with her legs in the air.
That sounds a good idea for the cats 
& cool, thought it must be because he looks young as well
x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

When I say a while back I mean a few months ago…. He’s just a young-looking 30 year old I guess. He’s so smug when he gets ID’d. Does my head in lol!

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> When I say a while back I mean a few months ago…. He’s just a young-looking 30 year old I guess. He’s so smug when he gets ID’d. Does my head in lol!
> 
> Turi x


Yeah I didn't think it was too old! He just does look young, I can imagine he would rub it in  my cousin is about 32 or something & still gets ID'd haha. x


----------

